# Total noob in Wisconsin looking forward to learning stuff



## Rathmann (Jan 5, 2015)

So I have always had a really bad fishing problem. And I tie my own flies, so hunting would seem a natural thing. But I never got into hunting or archery of any kind.

But my 12-year-old son decided he wanted to get into bow hunting, which is pretty big here in Wisconsin. And not wanting to be a drive-by parent, I am getting into this with him.

We picked up a Diamond Infinite Edge as an early birthday present for him. And I grabbed a used Martin Exile with a bunch of accessories used from a local guy. We are hanging out mostly at this place down the road from us -- Buck Rub -- which has a pretty hip indoor range with 3D targets. 

We are immediately finding that we have a lot to learn. We need to learn technique for accuracy and consistency first. Then game movement, stalking technique ... everything. Having been a small stream fly fisherman, I feel some affinity for the idea of stalking animals in the wild, but obviously I don't even know yet how much I don't know. Looking forward to a totally new learning curve as a middle-aged guy.

Thanks in advance for the collective wisdom.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------



## link06 (Mar 3, 2008)

Enjoy the ride but don't rush it! You're in for a blast, especially since you will be sharing it with your son. Welcome to AT!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

* Rathmann.*














.


----------



## Rathmann (Jan 5, 2015)

Tim Roberts said:


> * Rathmann.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, indeed, an impressive last name.

Thanks all for the warm welcome. Am already digging deep into some stuff. Excellent resource.


----------



## Rathmann (Jan 5, 2015)

Rathmann said:


> It is, indeed, an impressive last name.
> 
> Thanks all for the warm welcome. Am already digging deep into some stuff. Excellent resource.


Was not logged in when I saw the response, Tim. All I saw was my last name! Thanks again for the enthusiastic greeting.


----------



## jcurrier60 (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey how's it going I see Wer from same area I'm just getting back into archery and hunting my biggest problem is I didn't grow up hear so I have no were to hunt just public land where I am it's a joke any ideas


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

welcome aboard


----------



## Rathmann (Jan 5, 2015)

jcurrier60 said:


> Hey how's it going I see Wer from same area I'm just getting back into archery and hunting my biggest problem is I didn't grow up hear so I have no were to hunt just public land where I am it's a joke any ideas


Not really. I will be new to hunting as well. But usually you can get permission to hunt from land owners.


----------



## jcurrier60 (Jan 10, 2015)

So I've been using this forum for a while now haven't had a single comet but yours not impressed what do you think


----------

